# Rival Sons Hamilton Ontario



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

wow had a great time..the band was goodddddddddddd Rock and Roll will live forever


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

The boys played the "Back Alley" nightclub here in Calgary.
Hear they rocked the joint. Hope they come back.
album is great too.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Went to the show in Edmonton here a couple weeks back. 
Both The Balconies and Rival Sons were great. 
The Bear Band that started the show from the local station putting on the show was terrible beyond what words can convey.
I took some photos of the Rival Sons guitarist's impressive pedal boards. 
I will post some photos when I'm at my computer and see if we can figure out the whole slew of pedals. 
Some I can place some I can't.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are the Rival Sons pedalboards photos.










On the one above I recognize the DL4, Flint and Favorite Switch, Aquapuss, a couple expression/volume pedals and a tuner I'm not sure of.










On this one there's a KOT, POG, Zvex Fuzz Probe, another Way Huge something, Orange Amp Switch, Wah and some other stuff.
I'm not sure what the Vibe unit is, or the blue pedal, and I've never heard of the Gnarly Fuzz before...

He used the Flint Harmonic Trem for Manifest Destiny and it sounded absolutely huge.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers Neldom. Spilt/ dual pedal boards.
what do you know about "Trailer Trash" boards? DC Brick powered? Looped?
Looking to start building my own boards.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

wow thanks for the pedal neldom.....Rival Sons to me are a breath of fresh air when it comes to Rock and Roll,thanx for the replies all.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> wow thanks for the pedal neldom.....Rival Sons to me are a breath of fresh air when it comes to Rock and Roll,thanx for the replies all.


lol pedal boards..................................................................................................................


----------

